# Home Grooming Schedule



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I' decided to try to keep track of what I am doing with the boy's grooming and I am so surprised at all the things I am doing to keep them groomed. I specify which Hav with a last date added. Anyone else keeping track? 

For instance: 
Comb Out
Partial Comb Out
Bangs Trimmed
Bath
Belly Hair Trimmed
Butt Baths
Clipper Cut
Ears Checked & Plucked
Eye Hair Trimmed
Face Wash & Beard Cleaned
Beard Trimmed
Nails Trimmed
Paw Hair Trimmed (Pad)
Rounded Foot Trims
Rectal Hair Trimmed
Rounded Butt Trimmed
Teeth Checked & Cleaned

I do not do all the grooming at one time, I only do the grooming as needed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My schedule is simpler, unless he gets really dirty on a walk. (in which case, it's usually an extra bath)

Daily: Comb out completely, clean face, most days, also put his bangs up (and take them down at night)
3-4 times weekly: brush teeth
Weekly: Bath and blow-dry, check ears and do any cleaning necessary (I no longer pluck his ears... he doesn't grow that much hair in them)
Every 3 weeks: sanitary trim, feet trimmed and nails trimmed.

Knock wood, he's only needed a few butt baths in his entire life, and all were when he was a puppy.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

*Need pep talk*

comb out everyday = small battle
trim hair around eyes weekly =medium battle
clean ears if needed = no battle
clean face daily = no battle
sanitary trim as needed = no battle (when asleep)
bath weekly = ROYAL battle
dry = ROYAL battle

Haven't even gotten close to clipping Cooper( I have new clippers I want to try)

I tried getting Cooper used to the sounds hair dryer/clippers etc. since day one. For some reason hasn't worked. His breeder did mention he hated his baths lol Can't say I wasn't pre warned. I offer special treats, talk calmly, praise. I have to admit I'l am loosing all patience and frustration has set in:doh:
I have watched all the you tube videos, the ones with Winnie. ound: Does that dog have teeth or ever wake up? lol In my dreams.

Sorry for the negative post but this afternoon is bath day and I am not looking forward to the royal battle. I hate to send him out to a groomer. Afraid of what he would do to the poor groomer :frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Brush every second day 
Wipe eyes and beard daily.
every six weeks http://www.touchlove.ca/

I like low maintenance girls.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I need to pluck Angie's ears and clip her nails. Been dreading it all day. She screams like she's dying. :hurt:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Teeth brushing every day or 2nd day.

I've been bad about bathing and combing him. His last bath and good comb out was just before Christmas. I've done cursory combings, but it needed doing badly (he's not in full coat though). I've not been doing it because my asthma has been acting up the last couple of months and it tends to bother me when we do it. 

I take him in to the pet shop to get his nails clipped (most of his are black and I'm just scared of doing it myself).

He gets butt baths as needed. I check his ears to make sure all is clean in there, but I don't pluck. And after the mess I made of his poor bangs, I don't go near him with scissors. LOL

Poor boy, today was torture day. He was the best in the bathtub that he's ever been. I was going to try and comb and blow dry him, but it's all I can do to comb him out and keep him still, so I wasn't able to get the blow dryer into the mix. He wasn't too bad, he wiggles a lot and tries to get away, it's quite the workout!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

fun thread! let's see ...

Daily ~ clean eyes, comb out completely, put her pony up! 

Weekly ~ bath, blow dry, clean/check ears

Every 3-4 weeks ~ trim paw pad hair, round feet, clip nails, sanitary trim,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Brush every second day
> Wipe eyes and beard daily.
> every six weeks http://www.touchlove.ca/
> 
> I like low maintenance girls.


I could easily get by combing Kodi out every 2-3 days, but I like him to look his best.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, your dogs are a lot cleaner than mine!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Brush/comb daily.
wipe face daily with warm cloth, sometimes twice.( clean corner of eyes with a sterile eye solution on a cotton ball daily) 
Wipe privates with baby wipe daily while brushing.( She probably doesn't need to have this done, but I got in the habit of doing it. Just kind of freshens her up LOL. 
Give a her a bath every 10 days or so.
Trim feet , paw pads, butt every two weeks or when needed.
Trim nails every 2 or three weeks.
Clean teeth best I can every week.
I really enjoy doing all this!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Shampoo weekly, brush & comb every morning and night, teeth brushed every other other night. After her bad hair cut, I'm doing all her trimming. But I DO take her to the groomers for ears and nail clipping (several black nails and I'm a weenie)


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Really? Mo and Libby get brushed and combed out once every couple of weeks, bathed about that much, nails about that much. Sometimes the intervals are even longer. What can I say?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember with each grooming, it does get easier. The boys have been bathed in over 10 days. With all the combing and tiding up, I am able to get away from the bath. I am waiting for a nice day to bathe. 

As for the ear plucking, I have been working on Jack for 2 years. Jack' s ear were solid hair,so I have been working on them slowly. I would think they are 80-90% plucked.

We did a butt trim the other day due to pop getting caught on the way out.


----------

